# If India is computer, Cong is its default program: Rahul Gandhi



## rishitells (Aug 23, 2013)

> "If India is computer , Congress is its default program," Rahul Gandhi on Thursday told a Congress workshop on social media.
> 
> He asked the party's media managers to stick to facts and decency of language . "If India is computer, its default program is Congress . Congress comes naturally to India's ethos. Here anger and aggression are not appreciated," a party source quoted Rahul as saying.



See twitter for more fun.. it's trending there. 

Source : If India is computer, Cong is its default program: Rahul Gandhi - The Times of India


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 23, 2013)

Rahul gandhi also makes jokes as good as diggi raja


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 23, 2013)

He is the Crap-Sh*t Internet Explorer in the System , who always keeps in prompting users to set it as the default browser.


----------



## shreymittal (Aug 23, 2013)

He is BSOD of India, If India is a computer which needs windows update Windows 1.0 to Windows 7 (People Mindset)


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 23, 2013)

No wonder there are many bugs


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 23, 2013)

^  

probably a virus program. 


even Kaspersky Antivirus can't clean these virus programs.


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

[h=2]If India is computer, Cong is its default program and it's yet to be coded.[/h]

RahulJi trying to speak some technical terms to attracts Geek-voters i guess.


----------



## rishitells (Aug 23, 2013)

From twitter :

If India is a computer, and Congress is the OS, then Rahul Gandhi is -

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BSVYC9hCcAAgAl3.png


----------



## Flash (Aug 23, 2013)

^ What?


----------



## rishitells (Aug 23, 2013)

^^ A hardware failure


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Aug 23, 2013)

Congress is a virus which doesn't let the computer (India ) work properly......and we youths are antivirus who can disinfect the virus (congress) forever .........


----------



## amjath (Aug 23, 2013)

A ancient hardware running Windows 98


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 24, 2013)

If india is computer then congress is corrupted pirated windows 8 installed from a disc sold for 50 rs at palika market
And Rahul gandhi is the guy who is telling everyone install a pirated windows why to waste your money for buying original for 5k when we r giving it to you for 50 inr only


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 24, 2013)

if india is a computer, then it from the first generation of computers i guess 

ridiculously slow and takes too much space.

Congress is just a troll virus/trojan/worm

and rahul gandhi is just a special symbol in the virus/trojan/worm code.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

And I realized that a majority of posts in this thread starts with " If India is a computer......" ,.


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> And I realized that a majority of posts in this thread starts with " If India is a computer......" ,.


Capable of forming into a new meme.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Capable of forming into a new meme.



Indeed , but am not popular with FB or meme spam either.  haha


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/fP9mAOn.jpg

We will make it/


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> *i.imgur.com/fP9mAOn.jpg
> 
> We will make it/





Rishi. said:


> Indeed , but am not popular with FB or meme spam either.  haha


But seems like PaPu is.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 24, 2013)

Out of jokes? 
Explains the corrupt system
And the missing files


----------



## max_snyper (Aug 24, 2013)

If India is a computer.......then i hope it gets self aware as skynet & squashes all the not required elements that hampers the progress of our country...!


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 24, 2013)

if India is a computer, congress is the malicious program


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 24, 2013)

If India is a computer,Congress is Internet Explorer.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 24, 2013)

If India is computer,congress is ''blah blah blah''<----(insert yer opinion,here)
This thread.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 24, 2013)

If India is a Computer , Congress is a BSOD , Rahul is a Trojan Horse


----------



## Flash (Aug 24, 2013)

If India is a computer, Cong is an OS 
- Maa-G will be the Admin account.
- Son-G will be the Administrator with limited abilities account.
- Sing-G will be the guest account. 

Anybody disagree?


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> If India is a computer, Cong is an OS
> - Maa-G will be the Admin account.
> - Son-G will be the Administrator with limited abilities account.
> - Sing-G will be the guest account.
> ...



And Diggi a Shared Drive User ??


----------



## root.king (Aug 25, 2013)

If India is a computer,
congress is corrupted os 
sonia is hacker (logged with admin privilege) 
m singh is admin account 
rahul is new master virus (combination of stucks net + flame )
vadhra is new virus account (all collected data goes their )
dgvijay is popup msg created by virus 

modi is new geek  with  arch in hand


----------



## amjath (Aug 25, 2013)

root.king said:


> If India is a computer,
> congress is corrupted os
> sonia is hacker (logged with admin privilege)
> m singh is admin account
> ...



Admin account with password as password123


----------



## Flash (Aug 25, 2013)

amjath said:


> Admin account with password as password123


Being the Minister of Communications and Information Technology, Sibal should've created password for Admin (MadamG), so i guess it will be complex..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> rahul gandhi also makes jokes as good as diggi raja :d



+1 lol


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 26, 2013)

Sing G's mouth is a zip file.

Sing G's mouth is a zip file.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 26, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Sing G's mouth is a zip file.
> 
> Sing G's mouth is a zip file.



Password protected by s Gandhi


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 26, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Password protected by s Gandhi



yeah.lol


----------



## lakeport (Sep 3, 2013)

actually congress is a virus, and Rahul Gandhi is just a script kiddie..


----------

